

Launch Emails Proven to Sell Digital Products - conradwa
http://blog.usefedora.com/post/124830133713/launch-emails-proven-to-sell-digital-products

======
conradwa
Hey all, a lot of people I speak with imagine a "launch" as a single email you
send to your audience. The effect of this is quite suboptimal–it doesn't build
anticipation or give you data about what's resonating.

We recently went through 100's of online course launch email sequences and
pulled the best types in one place (I've seen data on hundreds in the past
year). I'd argue a similar set of emails could apply to any online product
you're launching. That said let me know what you think here.

